# Thermometer with graphing



## Hpsportsfanatic (Jun 12, 2019)

hello, new to smoking and ready to invest in a solid meat thermometer. I want one that accurately graphs the temperatures and I can store the data. I was hoping to spend up to $60 (if even possible). I am struggling to find a quality one, anyone have advice? Thanks!


----------



## Smoke23 (Jun 12, 2019)

Inkbird Waterproof Smart Grill Thermometer IBT-4XP. The 2 probe is $55 on Amazon, the 4 probe is $65.

I don’t know how “solid” it is though.


----------



## PoukieBear (Jun 12, 2019)

I've been using the Weber iGrill.  It keeps track of all your smokes, includes a graph, and is super easy to use.  (I bought it after fighting and feeling like an idiot at not being able to figure out my last thermometer)

You can even save pics of each of your cooks.


----------



## Hpsportsfanatic (Jun 12, 2019)

Does it allow you to save the graph data or after the cook it’s done?


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Jun 12, 2019)

Hpsportsfanatic said:


> Does it allow you to save the graph data or after the cook it’s done?


Inkbird IBT-4XP and IBT-4XS can let you see the temp graph changes while can not download the data. The wifi version can, we are working on it. May need several months to release.


----------



## Hpsportsfanatic (Jun 12, 2019)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Inkbird IBT-4XP and IBT-4XS can let you see the temp graph changes while can not download the data. The wifi version can, we are working on it. May need several months to release.


 Thanks! Any current discounts? I saw some were ran in the past!!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Jun 12, 2019)

Hpsportsfanatic said:


> Thanks! Any current discounts? I saw some were ran in the past!!


Hello friend, IBT-4XP & IBT-4XS are both with 4 probes, 150FT Bluetooth range, Rechargeable,and magnet. Only one different feature IBT-4XP is waterproof,but pls be attention，it can't soak into the water.

15% discount* IBT-4XS*: 10% off discount code *PHVSP4AC* Plus 5% page coupon.

20% discount *IBT-4XP* : 10% discount off code *C52R4LIR* Plus 10% page coupon.

Thank you!


----------



## Hpsportsfanatic (Jun 26, 2019)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Hello friend, IBT-4XP & IBT-4XS are both with 4 probes, 150FT Bluetooth range, Rechargeable,and magnet. Only one different feature IBT-4XP is waterproof,but pls be attention，it can't soak into the water.
> 
> 15% discount* IBT-4XS*: 10% off discount code *PHVSP4AC* Plus 5% page coupon.
> 
> ...




Thank you! Just got my waterproof one yesterday. I’ll be using it this weekend but already have high hopes! I might order your sous-vide next, gotta compare with other options (prices/features)! Wherever that lands I’ll be sure to write detailed reviews on Amazon for you guys!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Jun 27, 2019)

Hpsportsfanatic said:


> Thank you! Just got my waterproof one yesterday. I’ll be using it this weekend but already have high hopes! I might order your sous-vide next, gotta compare with other options (prices/features)! Wherever that lands I’ll be sure to write detailed reviews on Amazon for you guys!




You are awesome！ The IBT-4XP is our best selling，we have good reputation about it，im sure you definetly will love it.
Thank you so much for supporting our linkbird，sous vide is our new unit，we just launched about 2 mouth，but we already have lots of good feedback. Do you know we have 20% discount code for it？ 
Appreciate you will leave a review on Amazon，that's really a big encouragement to us，is that okay send the review screenshot back to me once done？ 
Thank you
Oksana


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 27, 2019)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Inkbird IBT-4XP and IBT-4XS can let you see the temp graph changes



Only if you run it un interupted start to finish . If you have to exit out to use your phone the graph starts over .


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Jun 27, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> Only if you run it un interupted start to finish . If you have to exit out to use your phone the graph starts over .


Hi friend,That's right! If the app exits for too long, it will be re-recorded. WIFI thermometer is developing, although leave the app can keep recording. We are improving all the time and hope you guys understand.Thank you!
Miya.


----------



## Steve H (Jun 28, 2019)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Inkbird IBT-4XP and IBT-4XS can let you see the temp graph changes while can not download the data. The wifi version can, we are working on it. May need several months to release.



While you can't download the graphs. You can take screen shoots with your phone and save them that way.


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 28, 2019)

I have the 4xs , more than happy with it .


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Jun 28, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> I have the 4xs , more than happy with it .


Dear friend. Glad you like our Inkbird. 
Any confusion pls let us know.
Have a nice day!
Miya.


----------



## oldsmokerdude (Jun 28, 2019)

Fireboard -- 6 probes, customizable, wifi and bluetooth, data stored locally and in cloud for retrieval later, great graphs, waterproof (if you buy the optional waterproof box). Can be use to control your temps by adjusting the air flow to your firebox. 

A little pricey compared to some of the other options but then you get what you pay for. I would replace in a heart beat if something happened to it.


----------



## stephchif (Mar 2, 2022)

I like to cook and eat meat, but I was permanently confused about the proper temperature for well-cooked meat. I always need guidance to prepare the meat. I was always confused, so my fiance got me an Australian bbq thermometer from https://www.bigwigjerky.com.au/australian-bbq-thermometer/. It was affordable, and the quality was fantastic. Since then, I have been cooking the meat excellent because the thermometer announces when the meat reaches the proper temperature to be sufficiently cooked. I recommend you to have this tool in your kitchen because it's practical and affordable.


----------



## PolishDeli (Mar 2, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> Only if you run it un interupted start to finish



Yes. This is a very annoying feature with the inkbird.  



Steve H said:


> You can take screen shoots



Yep, I do this too.  If, for whatever reason, you'd like to have the data in csv, you can use Datathief to "reverse engineer" the screen shot. It's a old, clunky, and wonderful bit of freeware.  
But inkbird should really just updated thier software to let us save and export the data. 





						DataThief III
					






					www.datathief.org


----------

